# (H) MTG, HRC, RT tanks, Tanks and more tanks (W) Grey knights, Eldar, Orks



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok everyone,
I have thousands of magic the gathering cards, I started collecting with Alpha and just never stopped, although I was collecting many more back then as aposed to the 2 or 3 boxes per set I have done in recent years. I literally have thousands of mint condition rares.

I never play any longer but do still play 40k from time to time so one must go to feed another. I am looking to make bulk deals and dont wish to do a lot of searching for certain cards, I know I have dual lands, P9 cards, arabian knights, shivan dragons, nightmares and tons of other old goodies.

I also have:
A complete armored armegeadon marine force assembled and primed
12 land raiders
16 rhinos
6 whirlwind
6 razorback
12 drop pods
I have in rogue trader era tanks
4 land raiders
4 land raider spartans
8 rhinos

I have a butt ton of RT era Ork tanks

I also have a few thousand Heroclix from every set.

OK so now my needs

I am looking for 
all grey knights any condition (nib prefered of course)
and also eldar elites
Pheonix lords
painted hwaks

Painted Ork Army

PM me if you thin we can reach a good deal I am really pretty easy to negotiate with as my rep will show.


----------

